# Indoor Shooting Range



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

So I have been married for 1 1/1 years now and my anti killing stuff wife has got the ich to start shooting the 22 with our kids. She has loved going out and shooting targets with them but says it is too cold now. I would hate for her to loose interest before it gets warm again, so my question is there anyplace to shoot inside in Utah county?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Try Rangemasters in Springville.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Thanks Loke I will do that tomorrow!


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

In the north end of the county, you could try the PG Sportsman's club. They have a pistol range in the basement of the Elk's Lodge (?) building. Center street and approx 300 E. I believe they have a $35/yr membership fee and request a donation each time the range is used, but if you shoot a lot, it would be cheaper than a commercial range. They also have several activities throughout the year and makes for great family outings. Sorry I don't have the contact information with me right now, but I am pretty sure PG Rec could get you onto them. I think I have a phone number for them at home.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

bbh64, pm sent


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

the orem rec center is also a cheap place to go.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

Isn't the Orem Rec limited to .22's only?


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

.22s and handguns


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I went to the place in Pleasant Grove when my son took his hunter's safety class. The ventilation system was non-existent, and it got pretty smokey in there from all of the shooting. Not a place I would recommend for high volume shooting.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

Loke, there is a pretty fair fan system in there, if it gets turned on. I have found a lot of times that people just don't flip the switch. I have taken several hunter ed classes for their range test there and have never noticed a problem, even with 10 shooters at a time. It has been almost 2 years though, things may have changed since then.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I only shot there once, and it was about 6 years ago. I would hope that they had some ventilation in there. It got pretty murky in there after about 20 kids tried to shoot a qualifying score.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

I’m a past president of the PG Sportsmen’s. 
About 10 years ago we discussed upgrading the fans in the ventilation, but back then there were only 4 active members and we just didn’t get motivated enough to do it. As a member you can shoot any time the building isn’t rented out by the city for a party. So I shoot alone or in small groups. Then the smoke doesn't build up.
Any time you shoot you should turn the ventilation on.
There are more members again; maybe we should discuss the ventilation again.
Membership for NRA members is only $25. So most of us pay less than $35.
The dues are just to pay for insurance on the range and we get that through the NRA. They want us to be at least 50% members.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

redleg said:


> I'm a past president of the PG Sportsmen's.
> About 10 years ago we discussed upgrading the fans in the ventilation, but back then there were only 4 active members and we just didn't get motivated enough to do it. As a member you can shoot any time the building isn't rented out by the city for a party. So I shoot alone or in small groups. Then the smoke doesn't build up.
> Any time you shoot you should turn the ventilation on.
> There are more members again; maybe we should discuss the ventilation again.
> ...


Is the 25.00 for a year or do you have to pay each time you shoot? What are the hours and do you have to schedule time in advance? Thanks in advance for any info. You can PM it to me if you'd rather. I live in AF and would like to fund someplace to shoot my handgun. Thanks.


----------



## wasatchmtnbike (Oct 16, 2007)

*PG Sportsman's Club*

I was there last night while my boy took his Hunter's Ed practical. They had 38 students there shooting and I didn't notice any problems with the ventilation. They must have it fixed now.

Also, I called the phone number posted here http://utahshootingsports.com/usscranges.htm and spoke to a lady and she said that you can go there to shoot on the 2nd Thursday of every month at 7pm. You don't need to be a member but I'm sure they would appreciate a donation or something.

Good Luck!


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

It was my wife that you talked to. 
The club is now open the 2nd and 4th Thursdays each month. Membership is $35 a year for non NRA members and $25 a year for NRA members. Members can use the range when the clubhouse isn't rented out for a party. 
When I was president, the club handled the rentals. but it got messy when the renters disturbed the neighborhood with loud noise and throwing up in the neighbors bushes. _/O 
Now the city managers control the rentals and the loud parties are their problem. and we can just worry about shooting. O*-- 
A muzzleloader club meets on the 3rd Thursday but they don't shoot the smokepoles in the basement very often they mostly have meetings discussions and classes.


----------

